# West tech drywall tools



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Lynda http://www.westtechtools.com

Finally got some 3 point creasers for Gazman Kiwiman and Myself.

And some spare advance 6 inch knifes, Man I love those, My other one is 4 years old that Rick Hardman sent me, Still going strong but my helper wants one and I wanted some spares.

And a new flusher, Now, If she gets me some invisa backs how do I send big hug from the other side of the world??


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

This site is so badly run its a joke, I just posted that above then had to go back and re edit and delete a heap of extra added junk so you could read it again. :furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> This site is so badly run its a joke, I just posted that above then had to go back and re edit and delete a heap of extra added junk so you could read it again. :furious:


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Here you go, caz. They were thinking of you. .sucks domains, available sometime soon: http://www.101domains.com/tlds/sucks.shtml

Wonder if Drywall Zone is going to secure theirs, before some unhappy customer does.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

On a bit more serious note, it is too bad that the site has gone the way it has. Besides technical troubles, it's stagnated pretty good. Not enough new and interesting things to keep most people returning and posting.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

We've still got some new things coming ....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I also have some new things...:yes:2014 wow cool tools watch out


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> On a bit more serious note, it is too bad that the site has gone the way it has. Besides technical troubles, it's stagnated pretty good. Not enough new and interesting things to keep most people returning and posting.


Maybe you should post more! It's always a joy to hear from you JM!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I got F all, I will just hang around and be annoying :yes:

But Go Lynda from West tech tools, Great Lady to deal with :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Maybe you should post more! It's always a joy to hear from you JM!


Always a good word from you. Thanks, moore.

If you like my posts when you read them, you should check back after I've edited many of them.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Caz, you da man :thumbsup: 
or, as they say in Germany....you are beings zee man :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

tomg said:


> We've still got some new things coming ....


Gasp ....maybe a 14" flatbox? :w00t: ...we'll call it the butt buster.
Don't laugh, I truly believe there is a market for them :yes:, the 5.5" has proven popular.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> This site is so badly run its a joke, I just posted that above then had to go back and re edit and delete a heap of extra added junk so you could read it again. :furious:


The site won't let me thank your opening post so I thanked your next post. And thanks so much for the creaser wheel. You da man. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

tomg said:


> We've still got some new things coming ....


If you need some on site testing done let me know. :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Gasp ....maybe a 14" flatbox? :w00t: ...we'll call it the butt buster.
> Don't laugh, I truly believe there is a market for them :yes:, the 5.5" has proven popular.


Or maybe call it THe Back Buster?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

CerTAINTeed buster


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> The site won't let me thank your opening post so I thanked your next post. And thanks so much for the creaser wheel. You da man. :thumbsup:


Hope it fits Gaz!!!:yes:
Let me know!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Hope it fits Gaz!!!:yes:
> Let me know!!:thumbsup:


Will do.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Gasp ....maybe a 14" flatbox? :w00t: ...we'll call it the butt buster.
> Don't laugh, I truly believe there is a market for them :yes:, the 5.5" has proven popular.


how about a *High shoulders strike box.*


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> how about a *High shoulders strike box.*


I have one name for what I should be able to do with my power systems - The Bad Board Busters(tm). 

Now I just need boxes sized 14" and up to go with them.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I have one name for what I should be able to do with my power systems - The Bad Board Busters(tm).
> 
> Now I just need boxes sized 14" and up to go with them.


So you don't like my name *High shoulders strike box*


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> So you don't like my name *High shoulders strike box*


You should state that more as a question than a statement, Ice. :yes:

I didn't say I didn't like it. But there's times when you just like something more than something else. Whether the rest of the drywall community would agree with my personal preferences or not when it came to naming........

Maybe we could fuse the 2 together? 

The Bad Board Box | Striking down high shoulders wherever they're to be found.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw, Ice. If you look again at my 1st statement, you'll see it was a term to describe a system - power material feed system that included 14"+ sized boxes. It wasn't meant as a name for a box by itself.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Btw, Ice. If you look again at my 1st statement, you'll see it was a term to describe a system - power material feed system that included 14"+ sized boxes. It wasn't meant as a name for a box by itself.


hay now....I am not upset...well I am upset with the drywall


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> So you don't like my name *High shoulders strike box*





JustMe said:


> You should state that more as a question than a statement, Ice. :yes:
> 
> I didn't say I didn't like it. But there's times when you just like something more than something else. Whether the rest of the drywall community would agree with my personal preferences or not when it came to naming........
> 
> ...


I find It very sad that we even have the need to discuss making a tool to fix bad board! Can any of you recall having high shoulder issues 20 years ago? Or even 12 years ago ?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Our board started to turn to crap when they stopped using virgin paper. Can't remember when that was exactly, maybe 10 to 12 years ago.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Thanks Lynda http://www.westtechtools.com
> 
> Finally got some 3 point creasers for Gazman Kiwiman and Myself.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Caz, the creaser wheel arrived today. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Hope it fits Gaz!!!:yes:
> Let me know!!:thumbsup:


Check it out Richie, it fits. :thumbup:
I will take it for a road test Monday.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Check it out Richie, it fits. :thumbup:
> I will take it for a road test Monday.


Well there was no chance of my 1 fitting!!:furious:
I put the standard 1 back on my Columbia as it was wild doing ceiling internals!!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Well there was no chance of my 1 fitting!!:furious:
> I put the standard 1 back on my Columbia as it was wild doing ceiling internals!!


Try it on your tapero/blueline, diff sizes than the columba/TT


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Thank you so much Caz, the creaser wheel arrived today. :thumbsup:


Whoo hoo good stuff, Hows that fishing paper and travel brochures doing? Read it inside out yet?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No not yet Caz, I had a big day yesterday. Got home around 7pm, fitted the creaser and took pics, showered and dropped on to the couch. 
Thanks though mate, looks like a good read.:thumbsup:
As do the travel brochures.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Well there was no chance of my 1 fitting!!:furious:
> I put the standard 1 back on my Columbia as it was wild doing ceiling internals!!


On my old bazooka I fitted rubber grommets each side of the creaser and it did the same job as the 3 pointer, I just sold it the other day so can't take pics to show you.
Caz sent me a 3 pointer for my banjo too (thanks again Caz), I'll have to do some modifications before I can try it though.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I tried the 3 point creaser on my TT zook today, I think it took a little more pushing and you need keep things square but they go quite well, Noticeably less tape drag, And corner rolling went well so im happy with it, How did you go Gaz?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. I ran it yesterday:thumbsup:. The internals were easier to roll, the tapes didn't fold up as much. One surprise was that it made the ceiling tapes easier to wipe :yes:. The original creaser is sharper and tended to crease he ceiling tapes a bit, but not so with the three point wheel.:thumbup:
Very happy, thanks again Caz.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. I ran it yesterday:thumbsup:. The internals were easier to roll, the tapes didn't fold up as much. One surprise was that it made the ceiling tapes easier to wipe :yes:. The original creaser is sharper and tended to crease he ceiling tapes a bit, but not so with the three point wheel.:thumbup:
> Very happy, thanks again Caz.


Cool, Always good when a new tool works out :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Just had my 1st online/over the phone dealings with West-Tech Tools, Canada. Lynda from there was great to deal with, like cazna said she was. And order was shipped out same day.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Ordered from them too, 2 weeks ago got shipped fast and no hassle also live in the us eadt coast shipped very fast


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Everything I've ever heard about West Tech was good. 

And yea, the Blue Line i.d. is slightly larger than the Columbia. 

It's great to hear that you guys like it!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Rick, it is a great piece of kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Kiwiman said:


> Gasp ....maybe a 14" flatbox? :w00t: ...we'll call it the butt buster.
> Don't laugh, I truly believe there is a market for them :yes:, the 5.5" has proven popular.


I'm with you on the 14 inch box, if they make 1 today I will buy tomorrow


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> Gasp ....maybe a 14" flatbox? :w00t: ...we'll call it the butt buster.
> Don't laugh, I truly believe there is a market for them :yes:, the 5.5" has proven popular.


A 14" box would be awesome on butts.:thumbsup: No laughing here, I've even wondered about a spring assisted 20". Now that one might get a little heavy, but it could cut a whole lot of hand work out.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Why can't we just get a 24" box and be done with it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Why can't we just get a 24" box and be done with it


And call It... 'the Certainteed box'! :thumbsup::whistling2:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I dont think a 14" box would make butts any easier to finish. Knowing how to look at a butt and know where the mudd needs to be will. Otherwise you are just moving the hump.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

This thread turned into a 14 box thread?

Got some West tech applicators and ran the internal today, Im very impressed, Its great, Perfect amount of mud for a tape roll and flush, Thanks West tech, Great tool, Very clean and tidy to run.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

What u use ur flat applicator for caz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Nice finish on the inside corner Caz! :thumbup:
Can I ask what you are using for a tube and size/brand of flushers?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> What u use ur flat applicator for caz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Well Icerock gave me an idea, He uses the tube to put mud on the wall first like a bead then skim it out for skim coating jobs, I tried it and its much easier than shoving it on the wall with a knife or trowel, Then I wondered if a flat applicator would be better, Less passes, more mud, and on ceilings so I spotted that west tech flat applicator and thought hell yeah, the wheels should make it track straight, Unlike the white plastic flat one which is a bit harder to run. 



Oldtimer said:


> Nice finish on the inside corner Caz! :thumbup:
> Can I ask what you are using for a tube and size/brand of flushers?


 
Tapepro tube, DM 2.5 anglehead, Can am 3.5 flusher to finish Oldtimer.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Ordered up a bunch of Advance offset knives yesterday from your favourite girl at West Tech, caz. Always a pleasure talking with her over the phone.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I also have some new things...:yes:2014 wow cool tools watch out


if theres a problem Ice will solve it, check out my post Bazooka revolves it


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Ordered up a bunch of Advance offset knives yesterday from your favourite girl at West Tech, caz. Always a pleasure talking with her over the phone.


I got the 8 offset and love the thing and needing more!
But I can't get them over here. just 8 and 10 but at £50 a knife it's f*cking expensive.
I hate knives but there is something nice about them,It's like a cross between a trowel and a knife!:thumbsup:
Moore u need to get ur hands on some!


----------

